# Nails through shingles



## chriswyse (3 mo ago)

I had gutter helmet on my gutters. They were removed when new roof was put on and were supposed to be disposed of. After roof
































was replaced contractors nailed gutter guards back on my roof. They were removed for new gutters I had installed. I now have holes and nails through the new shingles on every Eve of my house. Do I need the roof completely replaced again?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No need to replace whole roof. Pull the nails and then lift up the shingles with holes and squirt a dab of caulking (urethane or polymer based, your big box store should have both) where the hole is. Easy peasy.


----------



## chriswyse (3 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> No need to replace whole roof. Pull the nails and then lift up the shingles with holes and squirt a dab of caulking (urethane or polymer based, your big box store should have both) where the hole is. Easy peasy.


The damage was done by the roofing company. I paid (not yet) for a new roof and they poked a bunch of holes in it. Is it going to be an issue 20 or 30 years down the line?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

chriswyse said:


> The damage was done by the roofing company. I paid (not yet) for a new roof and they poked a bunch of holes in it. Is it going to be an issue 20 or 30 years down the line?


Get them to fix it as a condition of getting paid.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Dang man thats messed up.


----------

